# Citron fruit jar



## poorjodie (Dec 27, 2006)

I have seen everything from green to amber listed as being citron. I have a beautiful honey colored MASON quart that has the slightest hint of green. To me it looks citron but reguardless of the color it is unlist in RB9.
 So what color is it?

 Larry


----------



## annie44 (Dec 27, 2006)

I would need to see a bit more green before I would call that citron- but I don't think you're far off.  I would call that color honey amber, or light golden amber.  If you took some more pictures in different light, it might show the "hint of green" that you are seeing more.  

 Just my opinion!


----------



## cookie (Dec 27, 2006)

Larry  and Cindy- I've been told that this jar is citron-it's a tough color to pin down -The HOOSIER JAR- ebay name-[on his website]has best color identification anywhere-John


----------



## annie44 (Dec 27, 2006)

John,
 I agree that your jar is citron.  I think the Bunker Hill pickle bottle on the far left is citron, too.


----------



## annie44 (Dec 27, 2006)

What color would you call the crown top on the right?


----------



## poorjodie (Dec 28, 2006)

What is this quart Mason in honey amber or citron worth? It isn't listed in RB9.


----------



## cookie (Dec 29, 2006)

Larry-If you get a chance  take a picture outside on a sunny day, I'd like to see it in natural light-I 'm not sure of actual value -but it's a sweet jar.


----------



## cookie (Dec 30, 2006)

Cindy-I looked on Greg Spurgeons' site to try and pin down the color -from the posted picture there looks like  some olive-there are just so many different shades-take a look and see.....


----------



## poorjodie (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is the yellow mason quart in the sunlight and no flash. This is closer to the true color. See why I said it has a greenish tone like citron?


----------



## poorjodie (Jan 3, 2007)

The difference between the first photo I posted of my MASON quart and the second is like night and day, literally. The flash will cause your photos to lie about the true color of glass. It was difficult to get enough sun light to show the jar's true color and not totally wash it out in bright light. Flash just wanted to make the jar look brown. I ended up with the sun partially obscured by hazy clouds at a 90 degree angle to my camera with a whitish background to get the best color match. That reminds me... NEVER trust the color of jars on E-BAY!! Cameras and people will lie to you.


----------



## cookie (Jan 4, 2007)

very interesting-it does look citron in  this last picture- if so-I think you've got a real winner.


----------

